# Male or Female?



## DSaenz (Dec 19, 2012)

Is this a male, female or too young to tell?

1 1/2 year old

7 1/2" L x 5 1/2" W


----------



## Tom (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking very female, but it's still early.


----------



## DSaenz (Dec 19, 2012)

Tom said:


> Looking very female, but it's still early.



Thanks, Tom!


----------

